
Looking for co-founder. - ivan

======
andre
Please post more details as to who you are looking for with what kind of
qualifications.

~~~
donna
Might be: Feel free to drop me a line suchy~dot~ivan~at~gmail~dot~com or visit
my newest site at <http://www.jobitems.com> or homepage at
<http://www.ivansuchy.com>

------
ivan
This request is closed. Thanks.

